
The Scottish Scoundrel Who Changed How We See Data - kamaal
http://www.atlasobscura.com/articles/the-scottish-scoundrel-who-changed-how-we-see-data
======
krsree
Fascinating story and provides a window to how modern scientific
methods/world-view were constructed during the industrial revolution.

